# Paxil and reduced Sex Drive/Testosterone?



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

Hello,Ive been on Paxil (20mg) now for almost a year. From what I can tell, ever since then my sex drive, libido, agression, and even weight have seem be down.I just went for a blood test and the family doc said my testosterone is low. This really bothers me as I workout 5 days a week and have lost weight. Probably even a bit of muscle..Can paxil supress someone's testosterone levels???


----------



## War_Nerve18 (Nov 17, 2002)

i dunno, but im on day 2 of 10mg of paxil and it sure takes a lot longer to "relieve" myself sorta speak


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have read about the sexual side effects. I had them in the beginning now I do not.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been on many types of antidepressants for Ibs and Fibromyalgia. I'm now on Effexor and it has actually increased my drive.


----------



## roeNYC (Jul 29, 2002)

Paxil is a great antidepressant if you are a priest or nun. lol, i am on paxil but am not in a relationship. and have no real desire to be in one. and i can assure you before Paxil this was not the case.Other woman who are on Paxil report the same side effect. reaching the point of it all does take a lot longer. i guess it has something to do with the way it works on the brain. Wellbutrin is supposed to be good and not cause this side effect but if you have seizures its not so good.


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

maybe i'm different...how do i say this nicely. It DOES take longer to...umm..."relieve" myself.But I will admit that things seem to "JUMP" up to attention in a solid way.-Lee


----------

